# Where are you from?



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

I am from Panama City Florida.


----------



## striggs (Jan 5, 2008)

Bronx, NY


----------



## erk (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm originally from Miami. I spent 4 years in Panama City, Panama. I came back to the States about 9 months ago and now I live in Central Florida.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Wallingford, Connecticut. Lived in Connecticut all my life. Sure would like to get out!!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 5, 2008)

Born and raised in Pittsburgh.Pa.
Moved to the Jersey Shore for a while then moved back to Pa. and settled in the Pocono Mountains of Pa.

Brat!


----------



## nat (Jan 5, 2008)

born in Alberta, but have lived most of my life in B.C. on Vancouver Island


----------



## COWHER (Jan 5, 2008)

Boston MA born and Massachusetts lived


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 5, 2008)

Born in Costa Rica, but I live in Atlanta


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 5, 2008)

Louisiana here


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 5, 2008)

i was born in South Korea, (the south of South Korea) and lived there for 8 years before i came to canada in the year 2000, so lived in Vancouver, BC for the past 8 years


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

Kingston, NY


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2008)

San Diego, CA


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 5, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 5, 2008)

Rogers, Arkansas (Don't Go There, it's smacked up beside Bentonville and you know whats there.)


----------



## joshandjack (Jan 5, 2008)

Sparks, Nevada


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

East Coast Represent!!! Ocean City, NJ now residing in Collingswood. Holla


----------



## Taucher76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Germany here ....from hannover...in the north...


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

Puffdragon


> Collingswood.



Home of the largest flea market on the east coast. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## dorton (Jan 6, 2008)

Winston Salem, NC here...
2hrs to the MTNs, 3HRs to the Beach


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

San Diego, CA.

I can't believe there are only 2 West Coasters on this site and both of us from SD. Not possible.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 6, 2008)

Bay City, Michigan home of nothing spectacular unless you consider Madonna's grandmother something special.


----------



## scotty93801 (Jan 6, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Rogers, Arkansas (Don't Go There, it's smacked up beside Bentonville and you know whats there.)



I grew up not far frm there in Missouri and I used to go fishing in Bentonville .


----------



## scotty93801 (Jan 6, 2008)

The great state of Texas here really close to Houston.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 6, 2008)

greentriple said:


> San Diego, CA.
> 
> I can't believe there are only 2 West Coasters on this site and both of us from SD. Not possible.



AB^ (Kevin) lives about 2 hours from me. He's in the yay, and I'm in Sacramento CA.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> Puffdragon
> 
> 
> > Collingswood.
> ...



You callin me a Flea????? :shock: :!:  8)


----------



## olympus (Jan 6, 2008)

Newark, New Jersey, Brick City.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 6, 2008)

scotty93801 said:


> ColdThirst said:
> 
> 
> > Rogers, Arkansas (Don't Go There, it's smacked up beside Bentonville and you know whats there.)
> ...




I bet your happy you moved away then


----------



## Katt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sarasota, Florida


----------



## scotty93801 (Jan 6, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> scotty93801 said:
> 
> 
> > ColdThirst said:
> ...




I do like Texas but you just can't beat the Ozarks in Missouri


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 6, 2008)

Ha! maybee or getting away with whatever you want to a point, but entertainment wise no good at all, and also you wont recognise it since you left


----------



## desiree (Jan 6, 2008)

Born and bred in Southern California, living in Redondo Beach.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm located at the center of the continent almost. Wichita Kansas is where i reside.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike said:


> San Diego, CA



That is where I want to live.

I'm from Wichita, KS too.

The Weather is :bs but it's a great small city.

It's home.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweden, Stockholm . Im i like the only european in here?


----------



## boygenius (Feb 2, 2008)

I believe you are my friend.. What is Sweden like? I've heard you have great chocolate.. no wait, that's Switzerland I think.


----------



## Harveysherps (Feb 2, 2008)

I am from the Great state of Alabama. A little town called Anderson. Population maybe 600. The post office has 4 employees total. There's a bank , school K-9, resturant, a store oh and let's not forget the golf course. The city hall , fire Dept. and police dept. are all in the same building about 2,000 sq./ft. We also had a cop but he went to the next city down the road so . Now we are a lawless society. LOL Look out world here we come. LOL


----------



## mdmtmm (Feb 2, 2008)

Chandler, Arizona


----------



## jimski427 (Feb 2, 2008)

i live in a little whole in the wall of NY called waterville


----------



## angelrose (Feb 2, 2008)

born in philadelphia
work in downtown, new york
settle in the middle bucks county, penna. :-D


----------



## Aranha (Feb 3, 2008)

boygenius said:


> I believe you are my friend.. What is Sweden like? I've heard you have great chocolate.. no wait, that's Switzerland I think.



Haha no thats swizz ;D. All we got here in sweden is hot babes! We were voted to have the most beutiful women on the planet. Too bad sweden is so darn picky about nearly everything so we have a really hard time importing reptiles and such. Sweden is cold and we have the best internet connection in the world. Thats about it ^^.

//The Swede! (not swizz)


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 20, 2008)

Born in the Bronx and raised in Staten Island. I have been residing in South Florida since 2002.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

North Cali, santa rosa.


----------



## Markie (Aug 20, 2008)

I lived near Houston, Tx all of my life and just recently moved to College Station, Tx to attend Texas A&M!


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 20, 2008)

anaheim and fullerton california my whole life revolves around southern california.


----------



## tupifan (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm from belgium 
grtz


----------



## Beazer (Aug 20, 2008)

I am from Phx. lol. Phoenix, Arizona. Born and raised. Plan on moving to either alaska, colorado, or staying here if they finally decide to quit developing.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 20, 2008)

tulsa. oklahoma born and raised yo


----------



## burke0000 (Aug 20, 2008)

Orlando Florida


----------



## AB^ (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## tegu1982 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bengals town. Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## maxi_0690 (Aug 20, 2008)

Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Keith_w (Aug 21, 2008)

born in houston 
moved to bahrain 
moved to england south of london
moved back to houston
moved to Rio de Janiero in brazil
moved back to houston 
finally ended up in college station at A&M

and im a dual citizen of the US and australia


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

Keith_w said:


> born in houston
> moved to bahrain
> moved to england south of london
> moved back to houston
> ...


I'm curious! How can you have dual citizenship in Australia if you've never lived there?

You sure have gotten around! :shock:


----------



## Keith_w (Aug 21, 2008)

my moms australian and my dads american, so i was born a citizen of both. never lived there, but iv been 4 times.


----------



## Azaleah (Aug 21, 2008)

Born on Long Island, NY.

Had a little stint in Hamden, CT.

Now I am living in Yonkers, NY. And probably will be for a while.


----------



## isdrake (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm born in Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬â??rebro, Sweden.

Now I'm living in the south part of the country in a Town called MalmÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¶. The best veganplace in Sweden, yay. I will starve if I move away from here. XD


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 20, 2010)

I live in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Jason (Mar 21, 2010)

Tucson, Arizona 
why is it so friggin hot? :rant


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 21, 2010)

Born on planet 22 but reside in southeast Louisiana, ten miles west of New Orleans.


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Mar 21, 2010)

born and raised in chicago,il. although i lived in memphis, tn. , and rantoul,il. for a while the windy city is still my home


----------



## mrplatnium (Mar 21, 2010)

Queens, NY


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 21, 2010)

Byron Ca


----------



## cabral (Mar 21, 2010)

Punta del Este, Uruguay


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 21, 2010)

waterbury,CT all my life


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re:*



DaveDragon said:


> Wallingford, Connecticut. Lived in Connecticut all my life. Sure would like to get out!!!



dave were the only CT people so far haha


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 21, 2010)

There was another that moved to Long Island. She's changed her user name twice too. There may have been a few others that came and went.


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 21, 2010)

Seattle, WA
The Great Northwest!
Any others from around here?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 21, 2010)

Hemet CA


----------



## sclevenger08 (Mar 21, 2010)

Webster Springs, West By God Virginia....haha. But currently residing in Athens, WV.


----------



## new2gu (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyler, Texas


----------



## jamelyn77 (Mar 22, 2010)

currently in the bay area of northern california...


----------



## thestem07 (Mar 22, 2010)

sclevenger08 said:


> Webster Springs, West By God Virginia....haha. But currently residing in Athens, WV.


I am form Athens MI. its a little old farm town with like one stop light.
I am now living in Kalamazoo, MI.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Mar 22, 2010)

Norcal...


----------



## sclevenger08 (Mar 23, 2010)

thestem07 said:


> sclevenger08 said:
> 
> 
> > Webster Springs, West By God Virginia....haha. But currently residing in Athens, WV.
> ...




haha. The county Im from as only one stop light. The WHOLE COUNTY, and I mean literally...1 stop light. lol.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 23, 2010)

Chico, CA.


----------



## kaa (May 16, 2010)

I don't think I have posted here yet. I was born in peoria il, then moved to Clinton il. I plan on moving down to florida soon though.


----------



## burnd4life (May 19, 2010)

Rodeo, Ca


----------



## redlizard5 (Jun 8, 2010)

long island, NY


----------



## goodtimes (Jun 8, 2010)

Dinuba, Ca originally. I have moved alot, now I live in Oxnard, Ca and I'm getting ready to move again.......


----------



## reptastic (Jun 8, 2010)

kaa said:


> I don't think I have posted here yet. I was born in peoria il, then moved to Clinton il. I plan on moving down to florida soon though.



you too? i have dreamed of moving to florida for a long time now, i want togo somewere i can keep my reptiles outside alot and they can enjoy natural sunlight! but im stuck in chicago, il for now lol!


----------



## preston897 (Jun 8, 2010)

i was born in las vegas. ive moved around over the years. but i have lived in good ol fort worth texas for about 10 years now


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Temecula, CA


----------



## Pikey (Jun 9, 2010)

Ovid, NY (near Ithaca NY ie. Cornell)
It looks like CA & NY got the most members


----------



## mastroj (Jun 9, 2010)

Good ole Bristol, CT


----------



## Herplings (Jun 9, 2010)

Born and lived 23 years in Chicago. I now live in Wisconsin about 100 miles west of Madison.


----------



## Ghoster (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

I was born in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, but now I live in SÃ?Æ?Ã?Â£o Paulo...


----------



## SjRrMc (Jun 9, 2010)

Baltimore maryland


----------



## Charmander (Jun 9, 2010)

Hamilton, Massachusetts


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 9, 2010)

Hemet CA


----------



## bruce bull (Jun 10, 2010)

La verne Ca


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2010)

Originally from jersey But living in Bristol CT me and Dave are CT buddies! LOL

Jerry


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 12, 2010)

I think everyone should put an accurate location in their profile...

Last year someone from CHarlotte joined this site asking questions, considering getting a Tegu. I met him at a local pet store and brought my Tegu for him to meet. This really fed his desire to get one himself...

We stayed in touch and when he got his I was able to come visit his hatchling and got to see the adorable green head in preson again. I also got a chance to compare his hatchling to my yearling to show myself how much he grew.

In addition to the Tegus, Anthony turned out to be a cool guy.


I've been a part of a local fish club for years which has introduced me to many very cool people and has given me a ton of experience and opportunity learning from other's who shared my hobby. I don't think there are enough Tegu owners in Charlotte to form a 'Tegu club', but connecting with the one or two others is definitely rewarding...


----------



## eddyjack (Jun 13, 2010)

Do you know of any in Idaho? I doubt you will find many Idaho Cowboys that have any. I have a close friend however that had a "Blue" that suddenly passed and now has a "Extreme Giant" (both of Varn Yard stock) other than that I know of no one at least that has a Tegu. I rely on you great folks for some of my information. He and I visit pet shops often and I don't remember ever seeing Argentine Tegu's (a few Columbian that they try to sell you as Argentine) other than one grumpy old girl that supposedly was a breeder. I like visiting her just because she seems so sad in a small inclosure, non the less she is definentally NOT as happy to see me as I am her.
I agree with you Toby, it is always nice to meet someone with the same interest.


----------



## Bwindi (Jun 13, 2010)

Born in Phoenix. Grew up in Ely, MN and now currently living in Fargo, ND
WOOOO! :app


----------



## the enigma (Jun 13, 2010)

live in baltimore not in the city close to the county so its like average suburbia...not many reptile hobbyist out here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

born in Harbin city, China, my province located at where China and Russia meet. lol
my family moved to Shanghai 10 years ago n i lived in Korea for a couple month
recently im living in MontrÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©al, CA

anyone comes from MontrÃ?Æ?Ã?Â©al


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 20, 2010)

Out here on the Seneca reservation, otherwise known as Salamanca,NY


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm out in the heart of Portland Oregon  Originally from the drought ridden desert of central California. I prefer it out here. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Born in Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦rhus, Denmark (2nd biggest city here), moved to a no-good town called Silkeborg for a couple of years and has now moved to Randers, Denmark... Much better city since I now have a "Rainforest" five minuttes away from me (a zoo made as a real rainforest and truly worth a visit)...


----------



## avin13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Born and raise in California specifically San Diego


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 11, 2010)

Born and raised in Bend Oregon. :woot And love it here :rofl


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Born and raised in Sacramento, CA (except for two years I lived in Ft. Bragg, NC).


----------



## selena (Jul 11, 2010)

i was born in the philippines..
raised in the philipiines..
a resident of the states.. 
live 4 years in san jose..
then move here in san diego..


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Garden Grove, CA


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Born and raised in Oklahoma City, OK.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Born in Syracuse, NY but lived most of my life in Charlotte, NC and now reside in Raleigh, NC


----------



## Curtis T (Sep 17, 2010)

Born in Southern Ca Lived in Ohiofor about 4years when I was a youngster back to Ca been ever since.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Born and raised in Portland Oregon... Well, Beaverton... lol


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 17, 2010)

Born in Tallahassee Florida, spent my whole life in N. Florida, and currently reside in Lake City, FL.


----------



## johnlebel (Sep 18, 2010)

born in waterbury ct live in mesa az for 14 yrs an now im 21 an back in waterbury ct


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Oct 1, 2010)

York PA, Transplanted from Baltimore MD, previously transplanted from Danville ILL....I get around


----------



## james.w (Oct 1, 2010)

born and raised in Las Vegas, NV.


----------

